# Cool Sprocket Holes



## jeroen

I bought my self a couple of cheap vintage camera's lately. Since I own a scanner that will only take 35mm film and not midformat 120 roll film, shoveling a cheap roll of 35mm film in them and hoping the best of it is my latest bit of fun.

1. 35mm 200ASA in a 5 euro 1955 Agfa Clack.
This is at the end of my street. 







2. 35mm 200ASA in a 1926 Kodak Hawk-Eye box camera:
Also in my neighbourhood. I need a better way to cover the red window at the back:


----------



## Dallmeyer

Cool! I like it. Agfa Clack - what a name! I must google this camera!


----------



## Dallmeyer

I'm looking at the Clack now. Nice camera. I like the carry handle! that's neat! Good purchase Jeroen. Excellent!


----------



## Derrel

Nice! I really like the feeling that the sprocket holes add to the photos--they reinforce the idea that the medium is "film", with all of the characteristics of film shooting, like light leaks sometimes, scratches, sprockets, and a "finite" place where the images comes to rest, not just a bunch of 1's and 0's in a computer file.


----------



## Arch

sweet!
I am in a similar situation, i have a few Rolleicord TLR's that take 120 roll and my scanner only scans 35mm...
What i do for the 120 film is leave the scanner lid open and place a small (constructed) light box over the top.
The scanned images come out ok for computer work and small print.
Another method is to construct a light box and take digital images of the negs, this will yield similar results.

I like what you have done here tho, feels good to 'manualy' create an image for a change doesn't it?.... iv been enjoying it much more as a 'hobby' lately.


----------



## jeroen

Arch said:


> sweet!
> What i do for the 120 film is leave the scanner lid open and place a small (constructed) light box over the top.


I would love to see how you did that. I have a Minolta Autocord TLR in CLA that I want to shoot 120 film with. Having my films scanned at the lab is an expensive hobby and I don't want to buy another scanner. This one is less than a year old...


----------



## Arch

jeroen said:


> Arch said:
> 
> 
> 
> sweet!
> What i do for the 120 film is leave the scanner lid open and place a small (constructed) light box over the top.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see how you did that. I have a Minolta Autocord TLR in CLA that I want to shoot 120 film with. Having my films scanned at the lab is an expensive hobby and I don't want to buy another scanner. This one is less than a year old...
Click to expand...


It was basically through trial and error. The negs will need light on the top side or the scanner wont be able to pick up enough information.

So i started just by leaving the top up... and scanning near a bright window. I started to get better results (in fact some here were usable after tweeking the levels and inverting in photoshop) but then i added a torch light behind the neg. This gave better contrast but then 'burnt out' the area where the light was the strongest, so shining it though some white paper became better.

Now i have a makeshift light box that evenly spreads the light over the neg while its scanning.

Turns out there is quite a bit of info on the web tho and a variety of techniques people use to achieve the same goal. All fun!


----------



## jeroen

@Arch
Thanks for the tip.
I'll go into that and see how I can "McGyver" my scanner


----------



## jeroen

I just realised that finding out how to scan complete strips on my  scanner also gave me all the info to scan 120 roll film in 2 parts and  stitch them back together in Photoshop. Not the preferable way  quality-wise, but it saves me  10,- per roll not to have them scanned by the photo lab


----------



## Lisa B

OH i love that! What scanner do you use?


----------

